Ask HN: What Linux Desktop Env do you use and what do you like/hate about it? - chirau
======
hatchoo
I'm on Unity on Ubuntu 16.04. It's essentially just a way for me to launch a
terminal (terminator) and an IDE. There is nothing in particular that I like
or dislike as it just gets the simple job done for me.

------
dagw
XFCE. I neither particularly like it or dislike it, but it works well enough
out of the box (with Xubuntu) that I can get to work and don't feel the need
to spend any time fiddling with or re-configuring it.

~~~
nedat
Im also using XFCE running on Fedora.

I usually only have Thunderbird, Firefox and terminal(zsh) open.

Sometimes I get annoyed by lack of "Just works" with certain things. I havn't
really done much configuration changes from out of the box. Its been great
though. Clean and simple.

------
codemonkeys
No desktop env for me. I use the i3 tiling window manager and I love
everything about it.

Most of the configuration stuff I do on the command line, but I do have a
status bar with some basic info .

------
__d
Desktop? I use tvtwm to manage my windows.

